# For my new row-troller



## ThreeRiversEsox (Mar 27, 2008)

I plan on doing some row-trolling this fall and made a few baits hoping to get the attention of the big ones. I think the first one should have a cool name like Ghostrider Perch, it's metallic black scales on flat black with gloss black perch pattern, orange belly. I sprayed white and orange dots and put the larger sticker eyes on it. Maple, 9 inches long. The second bait is my first attempt at a red-bar perch pattern. Not bad for the cans. It's basswood, about 5 inches long.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice work!. These have a great profile and should attract a lot of attention from the toothies. I like how you used two shades of black to get the desired effect and you were able to add the detail to the eyes despite not having an airbrush.

Where will you row-troll these?


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

those look great, had no idea you were using the cans. Trolling while rowing is fun and can be very productive. You may consider putting a little epoxy on the top and bottom of the lexan lip where the wire goes thru. It will make for a stiffer lip. It will also hopefully fill up the hole thus connecting the epoxy on top with the epoxy on bottom. The muskie guys will probably know better, I just know I did on my first thru wired lips and it did make them stiffer as well as seal up the holes. But my lips were only 1/16". Those look thicker.


----------



## ThreeRiversEsox (Mar 27, 2008)

Vince, -I plan on rowing at Pymie, Arthur, Tamarack, and a few other smaller lakes for muskies. I've never seen anyone do it around here so I don't know what to expect really. I'm just gonna get a good fishfinder and learn how to use it well, and try to get my lures where the fish are. The first two lakes have a good population of shad so I'll look for suspended schools mostly. I'll most likely be trolling stuff like perchbaits, plows, 8in Tuff shads, pikies, and this stuff I've made. I'm really anxious to try it and wonder what's in store for me.


----------

